# Any members "Down Under"??



## Top Gear Dog

Western Australia, in and around Perth or Fremantle. PM me please, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog

That's a no then........??


----------



## Alex L

Theres a thread in this section for our Aussie cuzzies, might be worth having a look in there
:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52595


----------



## msv

im coming over to perth in october bud


----------



## -Raven-

There's a few of us from Oz here, but most are from Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## buda

There is a big detail community in Australia. Go to www.detailersparadise.com or detailingparadise.com, can't recall.

I'll be in Newcastle, NSW the end of June or beginning of July to train the staff in a new DETAIL PLUS Centre there.

Regards


----------



## flatlinerz

I'm from Melbourne...also a member on detailparadise


----------



## sebjonesy

hey guys! Currently living in Perth myself! Living in CBD at the moment!


----------



## terrymcg

Me too! Living in Yanchep for a few more weeks!


----------



## RaceGlazer

HOT NEWS FOR AUSTRALIAN DETAILERS:
Race Glaze UK goes down under and launches water filter range in Australia
New website: www.raceglaze.com.au

UK based car care and finishing specialist, Race Glaze has expanded its reach by launching its popular water filter range in Australia supported by a new dedicated website and locally held stock availability for fast delivery.

The water filters are already best sellers in the UK, as they provide pure filtered water for rinsing cars during washing, which removes water spots and mineral residues normally left on paintwork, allowing the vehicle to dry naturally which saves time and effort.

Race Glaze MD, Mark Wibberley said: "The hot climate in Australia means that cars 'air-dry' extremely quickly and this causes the rapid formation of water spot mineral deposits even while the car is still being washed. This makes our water filters an ideal labour saving solution and allows a better finish to be achieved. We've only had the website live for a couple of weeks and early sales have been encouraging alongside interest in some of the other products from our 'best selling' UK product lines."


----------



## RaceGlazer

I'm going to be spending increasing amounts of time in Brisbane - my next visit is late September, and I'm wanting to attend some detailing meet ups and show off a few of our products.
I have found detailparadise to be pretty well dead - there must surely be some more active forum or FB group ? They are also dead set against any commercial type postings unless you pay them $2000, which is outrageous for the low activity levels.

I shall be using my brothers BMW M2 Convertible to demo with.

So - how can I get the word out about my new business over there ? Any suggestions welcome !
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Peter77

Theirs a guy from Melbourne. Runs a YouTube channel called car craft auto detailing. Seems decent and has some good content. Maybe drop him a msg. Maybe he could point you in the direction of some groups in Australia

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCOcVjrjvQmciOGWexARl_ZA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex L

Try Detail Paradise :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Hi Alex

I'm on there but it seems pretty well dead tbh.

Very little activity, and cost to sponsor it in order to make commercial posts were astronomical.

But thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bulkhead

RaceGlazer said:


> HOT NEWS FOR AUSTRALIAN DETAILERS:
> Race Glaze UK goes down under and launches water filter range in Australia
> New website: www.raceglaze.com.au
> 
> UK based car care and finishing specialist, Race Glaze has expanded its reach by launching its popular water filter range in Australia supported by a new dedicated website and locally held stock availability for fast delivery.
> 
> The water filters are already best sellers in the UK, as they provide pure filtered water for rinsing cars during washing, which removes water spots and mineral residues normally left on paintwork, allowing the vehicle to dry naturally which saves time and effort.
> 
> Race Glaze MD, Mark Wibberley said: "The hot climate in Australia means that cars 'air-dry' extremely quickly and this causes the rapid formation of water spot mineral deposits even while the car is still being washed. This makes our water filters an ideal labour saving solution and allows a better finish to be achieved. We've only had the website live for a couple of weeks and early sales have been encouraging alongside interest in some of the other products from our 'best selling' UK product lines."


I have to say that a lot of Australia is sandstone so mineral deposits are minimal. I don't think I've descaled a kettle or iron since I've been here (12 years) and have never found water spotting to be a problem, even in the heat of summer. Also, if people are using tank water, these already have a filtration system. Granted it won't be as fine but then again it won't have the mineral content. It may be a bit different in limestone areas but you're not talking about a huge population. I've always found the detailing scene a bit hit and miss here. The high prices and lack of demand for detailing stuff reflects the attitude of many here. The only companies that seem not to be pricing themselves out of contention here are Soft99 and Gyeon. I can pick up a tin of Fusso or Kiwami for much the same price as the UK whereas anything else - Dodo, Bilt Hamber, Meguiars etc. - is well over twice as expensive, and that's if you can find a supplier.


----------

